# Vintage Sky Line knife refurb



## WarrenB (May 2, 2014)

I found an old Sky Line knife down the back of a kitchen unit that I ripped out in a house I am refurbishing, I believe they were made by Prestige.
Anyway I decided to use it as practice knife for a refurb, the idea was to clean it up and do a re-handle, but on closer inspection the edge had a vertical crack in it about 15mm long, as the crack was 3/4 of the way along the blade I decided to re-profile it, it has turned into Kiritsuke style petty/mini gyuto thing:dontknow:
So far it has been shaped and rough sanded, used a Dremel to shape it and hand sanded everything, I put a quick edge on it and actually isn't too bad, good fun with tomatoes, even with no handle:biggrin:
Good fun so far, will leave it with a higher grit finish and going to shape the tang and put a Wa handle on it soon hopefully.


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 2, 2014)

Looks good Warren. How old do you think it is?


----------



## WarrenB (May 2, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> Looks good Warren. How old do you think it is?


I would say it is probably 1960's-70's, it was my grandma's so thought it would be nice to do something with it, just a shame it had a crack in it


----------



## Norton (May 2, 2014)

First one I've seen, thanks for sharing.


----------



## WarrenB (May 2, 2014)

Norton said:


> First one I've seen, thanks for sharing.


Will probably be the last as well:biggrin: Don't think they were great knives, no idea what the steel is and it was a bit too flexible as it was originally so now I have shortened it quite a bit it has stiffened up and seems a lot better, takes a good edge though


----------

